# The Dallas Commune is live



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Mar 28, 2013)

comrades, I know its been a while since I peeked my head out into the ooglesphere, but I'm back and pleased to announce that the Dallas Commune is now live. 

We are located in North West Dallas a block away from the bachman station stop on both green and orange lines. We are looking for folks to move in, so reply if ya'll can make it out here this spring and summer.

Vom


----------



## ByronMc (Mar 28, 2013)

VomitIsJustSkimMilk said:


> comrades, I know its been a while since I peeked my head out into the ooglesphere, but I'm back and pleased to announce that the Dallas Commune is now live.
> 
> We are located in North West Dallas a block away from the bachman station stop on both green and orange lines. We are looking for folks to move in, so reply if ya'll can make it out here this spring and summer.
> 
> Vom


Am thinking about going to Austin,but know there's also work in Dallas. What's going on with your commune,do you need help building things,growing,etc ?


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Mar 28, 2013)

We're in the process of working to:

A. Buy a van to provide a free ambulance service for the neighborhood.
B. buying a house using my VA loan benefits

Since we're in an apartment right now, we really just want folks because we're lonely and we appreciate the company.


----------



## ByronMc (Mar 28, 2013)

VomitIsJustSkimMilk said:


> We're in the process of working to:
> 
> A. Buy a van to provide a free ambulance service for the neighborhood.
> B. buying a house using my VA loan benefits
> ...


very cool


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Mar 28, 2013)

Hm, first and foremost great avatar. I have a tshirt that has that logo on the front. More importantly, I would love to stop in and see what you guys have going on in late May when I head out that way. Are people free to stay with you as long as there is a contribution?


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Mar 30, 2013)

No contribution is necessary just give me a heads up on here a week out so we aren't surprised about your visit.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Mar 30, 2013)

VomitIsJustSkimMilk said:


> No contribution is necessary just give me a heads up on here a week out so we aren't surprised about your visit.


 
Sounds good brah


----------



## pacifier (Apr 25, 2013)

Could I come by and get a shower? I can pay.


----------

